# Aragonite



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

How much aragonite should i use to buff a tank say 80g?


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

I assume you're using it as substrate, the 'buffering' ability would be pretty low in any other application (such has a sock in the filter, etc..).

You'll need at least 75lbs for a good layer in an 80G tank.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

No not substrate.. I have lots of tanks most big but have no experience with buffing.. if its 75lbs id need to buffer a large tank then i guess i need another option. Dont want to use as substrate as i have nice sand in most tanks.


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

copasetic said:


> No not substrate.. I have lots of tanks most big but have no experience with buffing.. if its 75lbs id need to buffer a large tank then i guess i need another option. Dont want to use as substrate as i have nice sand in most tanks.


Unless it's substrate I really doubt that you'll see much benefit. How did you plan on using it?


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe in the filter in show tanks and some mixed into substrate in breeder tanks or maybe hidden in a sock.. My PH is in the 7's just want to finally try buffing tho.. I picked up one bag of small bits of aragonite.. I almost bought the sand that was much cheaper but i dont like brown sand. Mine is black. But if a fluval tray full does nothing to raise the PH or at least ensure it will never drop then sounds not worth it to me.


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

copasetic said:


> Maybe in the filter in show tanks and some mixed into substrate in breeder tanks or maybe hidden in a sock.. My PH is in the 7's just want to finally try buffing tho.. I picked up one bag of small bits of aragonite.. I almost bought the sand that was much cheaper but i dont like brown sand. Mine is black. But if a fluval tray full does nothing to raise the PH or at least ensure it will never drop then sounds not worth it to me.


Yea, I'm honestly not 100% sure but my gut says that a small quantity like that won't do much. Perhaps someone who has done it can report their results?

In my opinion you'd fair better with a limestone rock with water movement on it.


----------



## cjbtech (Dec 5, 2008)

Just for a little perspective. In one of my cichlid tanks, a 75gal. I have 20# agronite, 20# crushed coral,shell mix and the rest fine white sand.
My water out of the tap is 8.0 The tank ph is about 8.2 8.3. Keep in mind this is only 40#s buffer material in a 75, the rest being sand which does squat. Soooo I would think putting anything in the filter would have no effect.
I also agree with overleaf a few limestone rocks would be more beneficial, jmho :wink: 
Mike


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

cjbtech said:


> Just for a little perspective. In one of my cichlid tanks, a 75gal. I have 20# agronite, 20# crushed coral,shell mix and the rest fine white sand.
> My water out of the tap is 8.0 The tank ph is about 8.2 8.3. Keep in mind this is only 40#s buffer material in a 75, the rest being sand which does squat. Soooo I would think putting anything in the filter would have no effect.
> I also agree with overleaf a few limestone rocks would be more beneficial, jmho :wink:


Thanks for the data point. Assuming you have ~75-100lbs of total substrate that means you have 30-40lbs of buffering agents for a 4% increase in ph. 1% per 10lbs.


----------



## cjbtech (Dec 5, 2008)

80# to be exact. plus 2 whisper 60s for filtration a few clay pots and some sandstone


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

cjbtech said:


> 80# to be exact. plus 2 whisper 60s for filtration a few clay pots and some sandstone


I interpreted your #'s to really be %'s. All my math is invalid!

So it's 80lbs of buffering substrate for a 4% ph boost. That's 1% per 20 lbs...

I always thought socks in the filter are useless for buffering... this proves it. I assume they're still helpful for seeding.


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to know what values aragonite is on its own. I mean that very well could be its buffering capacity right there.


----------



## cjbtech (Dec 5, 2008)

Seeding with an established filter definitely works. I have taken a used filter or gravel from one tank and put it in another tank before.
I jump start them this way and it realy reduces cycle time by a ton.


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

sean151 said:


> I would like to know what values aragonite is on its own. I mean that very well could be its buffering capacity right there.


I have a 20G with about 20lbs of aragonite. pH from tap is 7.6 tank is 7.8.


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

Since it's a logarithmic scale that would go perfect with the previous post in showing its buffering capacity with the amounts used. So I'd have to agree with most people here that's probably not worth it unless it's used as substrate and limestone rock would be a much better choice as a buffering agent.


----------

